# fuse in autotrail apache 700se 2004



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

hi,i changed the battery in my trauma fire today,and in doing so i have fused the electrics in the fire{damaged wire}and i cant for the life of me find that particular fuse any ideas?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I am not sure where the fuse might be, but you can download a handbook of 2004 models from the Autotrail website. I think they have a wiring diagram and fuse locations in there.

http://www.autotrail.co.uk/downloads/handbooks

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Go here.....

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/Autotrail_schematics_2003.pdf


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, but I have the handbook and all the fuses are ok, so I am baffled. I will wait until I get home and get it seen to.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Tried on the floor behind the driver's seat?


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i have sorted it,with a bit of insulating tape,the wire was exposed due to pushing the fire back into its springs.


----------

